# Swedish: Low/High Price



## Regina22

Can anyone tell me how can one say "*Low price*" and "*High price*" in Swedish? 
Thank you.


----------



## Fantasma

High price = högt pris
Low price = lav pris


----------



## DrWatson

Fantasma said:


> High price = högt pris
> Low price = lav pris


*Lav pris*? My dictionary tells me *lav* means "lichen" in Swedish. I think you were looking for *låg*.

Low price = *lågt pris*


----------



## Fantasma

DrWatson said:


> *Lav pris*? My dictionary tells me *lav* means "lichen" in Swedish. I think you were looking for *låg*.
> 
> Low price = *lågt pris*



No, I wasn't 

I can't post an URL at the page because I have made very few posts, but if you look at google.se, and search for "lav pris", then you will find tons of hits on "lav pris", connected to Swedish language. 

Look for yourself: lav pris = low price.


----------



## DrWatson

In that case, Fantasma, we must be using two different Googles. I used google.se and google.com, but each and every one of the addresses in the search results ended with .dk. I saw a couple ending with .com, but even then the language was Danish. So I'm still not convinced.

Kanske skulle en svensk kunna komma hit och klara upp saken...


----------



## Fantasma

We must be, then, as I saw plenty ending with .se, so I based my results on this.   

Anyway, from working with Swedish customers for several years, I have heard and seen the term being used previously, so that was why I was convinced this was the case. Nevertheless, since I indeed not am a native Swedish speaker, perhaps someone could answer the question.


----------



## jompa

*låg = low
*ett lågt pris = a low price

I'm not a native speaker, but I lived there for five years and I'm pretty fluent.  My wife and kids are Swedes, though. FYI The best online Swedish-English/English-Swedish dictionary I've found is on Sweden's Royal Institute of Technology website, _Kungliga Tekniska högskolan. _Sorry, since I'm new, I can't post URLs.

Google *lexicon svenska* though, and it'll come up. Also translates Swedish into many other languages.


----------



## jonquiliser

It's definitely låg=low. (Låg, lågt, låga.)


----------



## Fantasma

Okay, thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## María Madrid

Never ever heard of "lav pris" in all my life. 

Since you said there were so many hits, I also googled "lav pris". 505 hits. I just checked the first pages and none of them were in Swedish, even if some sites were .se. 

So it's lågt pris//låga priser (plural).


----------



## Lugubert

María Madrid said:


> Never ever heard of "lav pris" in all my life.


Right; not in Swedish. 


> Since you said there were so many hits, I also googled "lav pris". 505 hits. I just checked the first pages and none of them were in Swedish, even if some sites were .se.


Danish.


> So it's lågt pris//låga priser (plural).


Correct again.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

To add to your Swedish vocabulary, you can combine *lågt pris* to *lågpris *and use that as a prefix to just about anything that's cheap: *lågprisvaruhus* (discount store, e.g. Wal-Mart, Lidl, Tesco's) or *lågprisflyg* (low-cost airline) etc. The same can be applied to *högpris*, although that combination is not very common. 

The corresponding compound, *lavpris*, exists in Norwegian and Danish, too.

Using Google to find occurrences of Scandinavian words can be very confusing if you don't know the languages very well. If you go to advanced search and specify language and/or domain, you have a better chance of getting it right, if only by comparing number of hits: The search term *lav pris site:.se *without language specification returns 24300 hits, while *lav pris site:.no *and *lav* *pris site:.dk *return 1.8 million and 1.9 million hits respectively. The power of deduction will guide you...

/Wilma


----------

